# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء العهد

## اريام الدلوعة

*دعاء العهد*

*و يُستحب الابتهال إلى الله عزَّ و جلَّ بهذا الدعاء المروي عن الامام جعفر بن محمد الصادق ( عليه السلام ) أربعين صباحاً ، فقد رُوي عن الامام أبي عبد الله الصادق ( عليه السلام ) أنه قال : ' من دعا إلى الله أربعين صباحا بهذا العهد  كان من أنصار قائمنا فإن مات قبله أخرجه الله تعالى من قبره و أعطاه بكل كلمة ألف حسنة و محا عنه ألف سيئة و هو هذا :*

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اَللّـهُمَّ رَبَّ النُّورِ الْعَظيمِ ، وَ رَبَّ الْكُرْسِيِّ الرَّفيعِ ، وَ رَبَّ الْبَحْرِ الْمَسْجُورِ ، وَ مُنْزِلَ التَّوْراةِ وَ الاِْنْجيلِ وَ الزَّبُورِ ، وَ رَبَّ الظِّلِّ وَ الْحَرُورِ ، وَ مُنْزِلَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظيمِ ، وَ رَبَّ الْمَلائِكَةِ الْمُقَرَّبينَ وَ الاَْنْبِياءِ وَ الْمُرْسَلينَ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ بِاِسْمِكَ الْكَريمِ ، وَ بِنُورِ وَ جْهِكَ الْمُنيرِ وَ مُلْكِكَ الْقَديمِ ، يا حَيُّ يا قَيُّومُ اَسْاَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الَّذي اَشْرَقَتْ بِهِ السَّماواتُ وَ الاَْرَضُونَ ، وَ بِاسْمِكَ الَّذي يَصْلَحُ بِهِ الاَْوَّلُونَ وَ الاْخِرُونَ ، يا حَيّاً قَبْلَ كُلِّ حَيٍّ وَ يا حَيّاً بَعْدَ كُلِّ حَيٍّ وَ يا حَيّاً حينَ لا حَيَّ يا مُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتى وَ مُميتَ الاَْحْياءِ ، يا حَيُّ لا اِلـهَ اِلّا اَنْتَ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ بَلِّغْ مَوْلانَا الاِْمامَ الْهادِيَ الْمَهْدِيَّ الْقائِمَ بِاَمْرِكَ صَلَواتُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ و عَلى آبائِهِ الطّاهِرينَ عَنْ جَميعِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ وَ الْمُؤْمِناتِ في مَشارِقِ الاَْرْضِ وَ مَغارِبِها سَهْلِها وَ جَبَلِها وَ بَرِّها وَ بَحْرِها ، وَ عَنّي وَ عَنْ والِدَيَّ مِنَ الصَّلَواتِ زِنَةَ عَرْشِ اللهِ وَ مِدادَ كَلِماتِهِ ، وَ ما اَحْصاهُ عِلْمُهُ وَ اَحاطَ بِهِ كِتابُهُ ، اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اُجَدِّدُ لَهُ في صَبيحَةِ يَوْمي هذا وَ ما عِشْتُ مِنْ اَيّامي عَهْداً وَ عَقْداً وَ بَيْعَةً لَهُ في عُنُقي ، لا اَحُولُ عَنْها وَ لا اَزُولُ اَبَداً .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اجْعَلْني مِنْ اَنْصارِهِ وَ اَعْوانِهِ وَ الذّابّينَ عَنْهُ وَ الْمُسارِعينَ اِلَيْهِ في قَضاءِ حَوائِجِهِ ، وَ الْمُمْتَثِلينَ لاَِوامِرِهِ وَ الُْمحامينَ عَنْهُ ، وَ السّابِقينَ اِلى اِرادَتِهِ وَ الْمُسْتَشْهَدينَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اِنْ حالَ بَيْني وَ بَيْنَهُ الْمَوْتُ الَّذي جَعَلْتَهُ عَلى عِبادِكَ حَتْماً مَقْضِيّاً فَاَخْرِجْني مِنْ قَبْري مُؤْتَزِراً كَفَنى شاهِراً سَيْفي مُجَرِّداً قَناتي مُلَبِّياً دَعْوَةَ الدّاعي فِي الْحاضِرِ وَ الْبادي .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اَرِنيِ الطَّلْعَةَ الرَّشيدَةَ ، وَ الْغُرَّةَ الْحَميدَةَ ، وَ اكْحُلْ ناظِري بِنَظْرَة منِّي اِلَيْهِ ، وَ عَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُ وَ سَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُ ، وَ اَوْسِعْ مَنْهَجَهُ وَ اسْلُكْ بي مَحَجَّتَهُ ، وَ اَنْفِذْ اَمْرَهُ وَ اشْدُدْ اَزْرَهُ ، وَ اعْمُرِ اللّـهُمَّ بِهِ بِلادَكَ ، وَ اَحْيِ بِهِ عِبادَكَ ، فَاِنَّكَ قُلْتَ وَ قَوْلُكَ الْحَقُّ : { ظَهَرَ الْفَسادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَ الْبَحْرِ بِما كَسَبَتْ اَيْدِي النّاسِ } ، فَاَظْهِرِ الّلهُمَّ لَنا وَ لِيَّكَ وَ ابْنَ بِنْتِ نَبِيِّكَ الْمُسَمّى بِاسْمِ رَسُولِكَ حَتّى لا يَظْفَرَ بِشَيْء مِنَ الْباطِلِ اِلّا مَزَّقَهُ ، وَ يُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ وَ يُحَقِّقَهُ ، وَ اجْعَلْهُ اَللّـهُمَّ مَفْزَعاً لِمَظْلُومِ عِبادِكَ ، وَ ناصِراً لِمَنْ لا يَجِدُ لَهُ ناصِراً غَيْرَكَ ، وَ مُجَدِّداً لِما عُطِّلَ مِنْ اَحْكامِ كِتابِكَ ، وَ مُشَيِّداً لِما وَرَدَ مِنْ اَعْلامِ دينِكَ وَ سُنَنِ نَبِيِّكَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ ، وَ اجْعَلْهُ اَللّـهُمَّ مِمَّنْ حَصَّنْتَهُ مِن بَأسِ الْمُعْتَدينَ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ وَ سُرَّ نَبِيَّكَ مُحَمَّداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ بِرُؤْيَتِهِ وَ مَنْ تَبِعَهُ عَلى دَعْوَتِهِ ، وَ ارْحَمِ اسْتِكانَتَنا بَعْدَهُ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اكْشِفْ هذِهِ الْغُمَّةَ عَنْ هذِهِ الاُْمَّةِ بِحُضُورِهِ ، وَ عَجِّلْ لَنا ظُهُورَهُ ، اِنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَهُ بَعيداً وَ نَراهُ قَريباً ، بِرَحْمَتِـكَ يـا اَرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ .*

*ثم تضرب على فخذك الأيمن بيدك ثلاثا و تقول : العجل العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان ' .*

*وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد 


هل لابد ان يكون اربعين صباحاً متواصله دون انقطاع 
و الله يجعلنا من انصار الامام عليه السلام 

تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اَللّـهُمَّ رَبَّ النُّورِ الْعَظيمِ ، وَ رَبَّ الْكُرْسِيِّ الرَّفيعِ ، وَ رَبَّ الْبَحْرِ الْمَسْجُورِ ، وَ مُنْزِلَ التَّوْراةِ وَ الاِْنْجيلِ وَ الزَّبُورِ ، وَ رَبَّ الظِّلِّ وَ الْحَرُورِ ، وَ مُنْزِلَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظيمِ ، وَ رَبَّ الْمَلائِكَةِ الْمُقَرَّبينَ وَ الاَْنْبِياءِ وَ الْمُرْسَلينَ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ بِاِسْمِكَ الْكَريمِ ، وَ بِنُورِ وَ جْهِكَ الْمُنيرِ وَ مُلْكِكَ الْقَديمِ ، يا حَيُّ يا قَيُّومُ اَسْاَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الَّذي اَشْرَقَتْ بِهِ السَّماواتُ وَ الاَْرَضُونَ ، وَ بِاسْمِكَ الَّذي يَصْلَحُ بِهِ الاَْوَّلُونَ وَ الاْخِرُونَ ، يا حَيّاً قَبْلَ كُلِّ حَيٍّ وَ يا حَيّاً بَعْدَ كُلِّ حَيٍّ وَ يا حَيّاً حينَ لا حَيَّ يا مُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتى وَ مُميتَ الاَْحْياءِ ، يا حَيُّ لا اِلـهَ اِلّا اَنْتَ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ بَلِّغْ مَوْلانَا الاِْمامَ الْهادِيَ الْمَهْدِيَّ الْقائِمَ بِاَمْرِكَ صَلَواتُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ و عَلى آبائِهِ الطّاهِرينَ عَنْ جَميعِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ وَ الْمُؤْمِناتِ في مَشارِقِ الاَْرْضِ وَ مَغارِبِها سَهْلِها وَ جَبَلِها وَ بَرِّها وَ بَحْرِها ، وَ عَنّي وَ عَنْ والِدَيَّ مِنَ الصَّلَواتِ زِنَةَ عَرْشِ اللهِ وَ مِدادَ كَلِماتِهِ ، وَ ما اَحْصاهُ عِلْمُهُ وَ اَحاطَ بِهِ كِتابُهُ ، اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اُجَدِّدُ لَهُ في صَبيحَةِ يَوْمي هذا وَ ما عِشْتُ مِنْ اَيّامي عَهْداً وَ عَقْداً وَ بَيْعَةً لَهُ في عُنُقي ، لا اَحُولُ عَنْها وَ لا اَزُولُ اَبَداً .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اجْعَلْني مِنْ اَنْصارِهِ وَ اَعْوانِهِ وَ الذّابّينَ عَنْهُ وَ الْمُسارِعينَ اِلَيْهِ في قَضاءِ حَوائِجِهِ ، وَ الْمُمْتَثِلينَ لاَِوامِرِهِ وَ الُْمحامينَ عَنْهُ ، وَ السّابِقينَ اِلى اِرادَتِهِ وَ الْمُسْتَشْهَدينَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اِنْ حالَ بَيْني وَ بَيْنَهُ الْمَوْتُ الَّذي جَعَلْتَهُ عَلى عِبادِكَ حَتْماً مَقْضِيّاً فَاَخْرِجْني مِنْ قَبْري مُؤْتَزِراً كَفَنى شاهِراً سَيْفي مُجَرِّداً قَناتي مُلَبِّياً دَعْوَةَ الدّاعي فِي الْحاضِرِ وَ الْبادي .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اَرِنيِ الطَّلْعَةَ الرَّشيدَةَ ، وَ الْغُرَّةَ الْحَميدَةَ ، وَ اكْحُلْ ناظِري بِنَظْرَة منِّي اِلَيْهِ ، وَ عَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُ وَ سَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُ ، وَ اَوْسِعْ مَنْهَجَهُ وَ اسْلُكْ بي مَحَجَّتَهُ ، وَ اَنْفِذْ اَمْرَهُ وَ اشْدُدْ اَزْرَهُ ، وَ اعْمُرِ اللّـهُمَّ بِهِ بِلادَكَ ، وَ اَحْيِ بِهِ عِبادَكَ ، فَاِنَّكَ قُلْتَ وَ قَوْلُكَ الْحَقُّ : { ظَهَرَ الْفَسادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَ الْبَحْرِ بِما كَسَبَتْ اَيْدِي النّاسِ } ، فَاَظْهِرِ الّلهُمَّ لَنا وَ لِيَّكَ وَ ابْنَ بِنْتِ نَبِيِّكَ الْمُسَمّى بِاسْمِ رَسُولِكَ حَتّى لا يَظْفَرَ بِشَيْء مِنَ الْباطِلِ اِلّا مَزَّقَهُ ، وَ يُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ وَ يُحَقِّقَهُ ، وَ اجْعَلْهُ اَللّـهُمَّ مَفْزَعاً لِمَظْلُومِ عِبادِكَ ، وَ ناصِراً لِمَنْ لا يَجِدُ لَهُ ناصِراً غَيْرَكَ ، وَ مُجَدِّداً لِما عُطِّلَ مِنْ اَحْكامِ كِتابِكَ ، وَ مُشَيِّداً لِما وَرَدَ مِنْ اَعْلامِ دينِكَ وَ سُنَنِ نَبِيِّكَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ ، وَ اجْعَلْهُ اَللّـهُمَّ مِمَّنْ حَصَّنْتَهُ مِن بَأسِ الْمُعْتَدينَ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ وَ سُرَّ نَبِيَّكَ مُحَمَّداً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ بِرُؤْيَتِهِ وَ مَنْ تَبِعَهُ عَلى دَعْوَتِهِ ، وَ ارْحَمِ اسْتِكانَتَنا بَعْدَهُ .*

*اَللّـهُمَّ اكْشِفْ هذِهِ الْغُمَّةَ عَنْ هذِهِ الاُْمَّةِ بِحُضُورِهِ ، وَ عَجِّلْ لَنا ظُهُورَهُ ، اِنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَهُ بَعيداً وَ نَراهُ قَريباً ، بِرَحْمَتِـكَ يـا اَرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ .*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديش بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------

